# Reo colour change



## Kaizer (29/10/15)

Is there anyone that offers the service to give my Reo a colour change please? I'm worried I might mess it up if I do it myself, so I was hoping you guys might know of a place that I can send it into.


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/10/15)

look for someone that does powdercoating. that ought to work nice

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (29/10/15)

Cerakote it, http://www.cerakote.co.za/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/10/15)

kevkev said:


> Cerakote it, http://www.cerakote.co.za/


Smiled at the tagline on that website... *If you are thinking about Cerakoting your firearm, bow or knife, 
you are soooo in the right place now it is not even funny  *

prices for handgun mag R350, rifle mag R400 and suppressors R300, meaning a Reo should be in that ballpark.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

